# Low Drive, Low energy puppy HELP



## Nold (Jul 11, 2013)

We've had our little Breena for a few months now. She is just now 4mo and I am a little worried about her low energy levels. We have a vet APT this weekend, but I wanted some input for everyone here. 

I know a low drive isn't too much to be worried about. She doesn't get excited about much. She won't chase a tennis ball, she won't play fetch. The only thing that excites her are leaves blowing across the yard, or pinecones. Her mission outside is to find pinecones, then destroy them. I am going to try a ball attached to a rope and maybe that will get her excited.

The biggest issue is her low energy level. She will sleep ALL THE TIME. She lays on the tile floor all evening. 8pm till we go to bed. She isn't hyper or anything throughout the day. I can get her a little riled up if I jump around in front of her and make goofy noises.

When we go outside on the leash she is calm a a cucumber unless we see another dog. Is this something to be worried about? Or do I just have a chill / lazy puppy.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Before you get too concerned, know that others like myself had the same question lol. Here's a thread on it. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/294618-normal-him-so-calm.html

My puppy didnt chase much either at that age. Unless it was a fly or butterfly. He is coming into his prey drive and loves his ball now. Hes 6 months. Still everywhere we go people come up to us and tell us how calm he is. In class he is used as the demo dog quite often, because he sits and listens while the other dogs jump around barking at each other. ( although this could just be a german shepherd in working mode thing) If everything checks out at the vet try not to worry you may have a puppy like some of us here. Just very laid back


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure it's nothing medical. your pup is 4 months old,
she'll become more active with age. you can train her
to fetch and do all sorts of things. don't hesitstate finding
a trainer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with doggiedad about ruling out anything medical. If everything checks out then you just have a low energy and low drive puppy, he may "wake up" later in life  There are many Youtube videos about building drive in dogs that may help

Personally, I had the opposite. A high energy and high drive puppy that kept me on my toes 24/7, with training and time he's calmed down to the high drive but medium energy dog I requested from the breeder lol There were days I would have gladly swapped you for the day!


----------



## Nold (Jul 11, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Before you get too concerned, know that others like myself had the same question lol. Here's a thread on it.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/294618-normal-him-so-calm.html
> 
> My puppy didnt chase much either at that age. Unless it was a fly or butterfly. He is coming into his prey drive and loves his ball now. Hes 6 months. Still everywhere we go people come up to us and tell us how calm he is. In class he is used as the demo dog quite often, because he sits and listens while the other dogs jump around barking at each other. ( although this could just be a german shepherd in working mode thing) If everything checks out at the vet try not to worry you may have a puppy like some of us here. Just very laid back


Thanks for the link. I did a few searches, but I was searching Low energy levels. Glad to see this isn't abnormal. Every training video you see has these crazy energetic dogs. Breena just doesn't care about anything except pinecones.


----------

